# Frog Cage!



## dopecritter420 (Jul 4, 2011)

Just cleaned out my frog cage, heres a picture of them while I was cleaning.










I was thinking about moving them into my other cage, so I could have like my own little jungle! What do you guys think? 

Here's my other cage:


----------



## Arpeggio (Jan 15, 2011)

Uuuh were you keeping them together? In THAT?


----------



## MidnightFruitPunch92 (Jun 26, 2011)

So your going to keep the turtle on there too? Pacman frogs requires coco fiber like substrate only. Not enough vines or branches for the tree frogs and the tank is small. Mixing is best left for the more experienced. Just my thought.


----------



## RentaPig311 (Jul 6, 2009)

Rash Of Trolls

I guess I just don't see the fun in it but different strokes I suppose. Note the number of posts, also that the first post is one he knows will create controversy. I would think one could find something more entertaining to do.


----------



## dopecritter420 (Jul 4, 2011)

Arpeggio said:


> Uuuh were you keeping them together? In THAT?


No! Right now they are in a 10 gallon cage!

But I think I'm going to move them into that!


----------



## GRIMM (Jan 18, 2010)

Im hoping you mispelled "cages" with cage, twice. Otherwise that would be very unfortunate.


----------



## 125 (Jun 22, 2011)

You might want to get a more taller,and wider cage with coco fiber and also part aquatic with more vines, and plants.


----------



## travisc (Mar 30, 2009)




----------



## Arpeggio (Jan 15, 2011)

dopecritter420 said:


> No! Right now they are in a 10 gallon cage!
> 
> But I think I'm going to move them into that!


Ya definitely troll.

Troops, lets move out of here before all hell breaks loose...


----------



## Mapp (May 1, 2010)

Ignore this. 
My annoying attempts at humor sound better in my head. 
Sorry :\


----------



## cschub13 (Apr 27, 2011)

wow...really?


----------



## billschwinn (Dec 17, 2008)

I really think an Albino Snapping turtle would be a fantastic addition to the trolls cage!
Look at the name of the troll and ask yourself if he is real!


----------



## heatfreakk3 (Oct 15, 2008)

I don't see why we even respond and encourage these kinds of people. I think we should just ignore these people. I feel horrible for the animals, but sadly there is nothing we can do. It seems like this person is just trying to stir stuff up.


----------



## fieldnstream (Sep 11, 2009)

This pic has been floating around for years....clearly not taken by the poster and is a blatant attempt to get some attention.


----------



## boabab95 (Nov 5, 2009)

did his foot fall off and is he missing an arm???


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

Can't get much more blatant than this. Clearly a troll. Mods should get proactive and ban username along with any usernames from the same IP address.


----------



## SamsonsFrogs (Mar 4, 2009)

All I can so is laugh. I guess he didn't get the attention he was trying to get, so now he backs out. Silly Troll!


----------

